# Need CPT codes for Pulmonary fuction Test



## banumathy (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi everyone,

please help me, how to code for the below PFT intrepretation 

1.pre-bronchodilator spirometry showed FEV-1 of 71%, FVC 76 with ratio of 69, and MVV of 49.

2. post bronchodilation FEV-1 is 71, FVC79 with ratio of 67.

3.The patient has slow vital capacity of 81, inspiratory capacity of 92, expiratory reserve volume 28, total gas volume 97, residual volume 124, total lung capacity 95, with residual volume to total lung capacity ratio of 127.

4. The patient has diffusion capacity of 52, when adjusted to alveolar volume is 65.

5. The patient has an airway resistance of 53. Airway conductance of 127.

6. The patient has an obstructive lung disease flow volume loop configuration.


Banu.CPC


----------



## carolreese1 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Just a student but I had*

 a similiar exercise today.

From the Medical Coding Training Manual CPC

Spirometry - 94060

Pulmonology, Diagnostic, Flow Volume Loop - 94375

Pulmonology, Diagnostic, Functional Residual Capacity- 94240

don't think this applies but I can't see you message right now is 
94720 - Pulmonology. Diagnostic Carbon Monoxide 
Diffusion Capacity

And 99070 Supplies for the bronchodilator

Do not have the DX nor specifics on Supplies.

Hope this helps somewhat!

Carol


----------



## alincoln (Nov 15, 2009)

I worked for a pulmonary group and we bill your scenario like this:

94060 - pre and post spiro
94720 - diffusion capacity 
94360 - airway resistance
94240 - lung volumes in a body box
94260 - lung volumes in a body box
99070 - if the practice bought and provided the bronchodilator to the patient

Hope that helps!
Annemarie, CPC


----------



## banumathy (Nov 16, 2009)

Thank you, thank u so much to carol & annie


Banu.CPC


----------



## banumathy (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Anne,

Please help me.

How can I substantiate to my docotor this is the correct coding & where can I found the proof. 

Banu.CPC


----------



## jute711 (Aug 16, 2013)

*what is the code for a quantitative carbon monoxide test?*

What is the code for a quantitative carbon monoxide test?


----------



## dlentschjohnson (Aug 19, 2013)

94240 has been replaced by 94727 and 94720 has been replaced by 94729.


----------

